# Lee Valley Veritas Scraper Plane



## Jarrhead

PPK,
Thanks for the review. I have been looking at the same tool purchase for about a year now. Your write-up has me convinced to take the plunge. There are so many times I need to have the scraping action versus the planning action to tame tearout.


----------



## CharlesNeil

I have one as well and totally agree, a well made and a good performing tool.


----------



## Oldtool

I too have this Veritas tool, had some trouble getting it to work at first, but since then - works like a charm. Best for large areas like table tops, far superior to sanding.


----------



## Arvind

Thanks for the review. I am trying to make the insert of wood and am having some trouble imagining how the angle adjustment screw stays horizontal. Am I correct in assuming that the insert pivots about the lower pin? In which case, the insert (and the joint attaching it to the screw) should move in a circle about the pin.

Doesn't that create a problem at the fixture through which the screw goes next to the rear locking nut, when one end of the screw moves and the other is fixed? Or is the movement very small?

Thanks,

Arvind


----------



## PPK

Arvind,

I'm not entirely sure I understand your question, and may have a hard time answering it. However, they say that a picture is worth 1000 words, so I'll insert some pictures to see if this helps you.

I just googled "Lee Valley Scraper Plane."





































Utimately, I think the answer to your question is, Yes, the movement is very small in general. However, everything has a pivot, so there's no binding or bending that I've experienced at all when using the plane.


----------



## Arvind

Pete,

Thanks for the pictures - I had seen some of these but seeing them all together might explain the puzzle.

I had been assuming that the hole the horizontal screw goes through is threaded and I was wondering how that worked given that the screw cannot remain at the same angle to the horizontal as the iron is tilted forward or back. My guess is that it is just a hole?

Thanks,

Arvind


----------



## PPK

Ah, yes, I think I understand your question now. It is indeed just a hole. The angle changes very little as the blade is tilted, but the threaded screw can move freely through the hole. There are no threads in the hole. The lock nuts on the front and back are what keep the screw from moving forward and backward.


----------

